# Where am I?



## jondav (Nov 20, 2022)

Just joined up not really knowing what this is all about. First thing I notice is that it appears to be  for American citizens and I live in the UK so can anyone confirm that-not much point in staying if I’m right.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 20, 2022)

jondav said:


> Just joined up not really knowing what this is all about. First thing I notice is that it appears to be  for American citizens and I live in the UK so can anyone confirm that-not much point in staying if I’m right.


There is a host of your countrymen on here, jondav.  Look around a bit.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

jondav said:


> Just joined up not really knowing what this is all about. First thing I notice is that it appears to be  for American citizens and I live in the UK so can anyone confirm that-not much point in staying if I’m right.


No, you're not right.. there's many of us Brits here as well as Australians, Canadians, and NZ... ..are you sure you're in the right place ?.. are you a senior?.. Seems odd to sign up for a forum and not know what it's all about ?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2022)

Where am I?​Earth

welcome


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2022)

You've reached the Twilight Zone.  Be prepared for the thrill of your life connecting with other seniors from all over the world .

Welcome!!


----------



## Judycat (Nov 24, 2022)

UK is OK.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

Welcome @jondav !


Gary O' said:


> Earth


The only citizenship requirement.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Welcome @jondav !
> 
> The only citizenship requirement.


Hey you can't say that... Martians will scream "Discrimination!!"    LOLOLOL


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2022)

I hope you stay. This is a wonderfully diverse forum made up of people from all over the globe. However,
if you are looking for a U.K. site, best wishes to you.


----------



## win231 (Nov 24, 2022)

We have people from all over the world.
Some are even from different planets.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 24, 2022)

jondav said:


> Where am I?​Just joined up not really knowing what this is all about. First thing I notice is that it appears to be  for American citizens and I live in the UK so can anyone confirm that-not much point in staying if I’m right.


Where Am I? Been there, done that, got the headache!


----------



## mrstime (Nov 24, 2022)

Canada here, welcome to you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Hey you can't say that... Martians will scream "Discrimination!!"    LOLOLOL


And who knows, we may already have a few here...


----------



## timoc (Nov 24, 2022)

Welcome jondav, it's a good mix of lovely people hereabouts, have a look around.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 24, 2022)

Welcome! It's natural to not know how a forum works until you've been on it for a while.

Mostly it's people from English-speaking countries here, including the UK. I'm from Canada.


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

@jondav, There are plenty of your countrymen here, even a few of us Aussies.


----------

